# Ever See An Arc Welder Like This?



## TommyD (Feb 12, 2016)

I replaced an old, frayed power cable on my old stick welder after I near pooped my shorts when I plugged it in  and it created a small 4th of July show and it got me to wondering if this is something manufactured or a case of Yankee inginuity. I haven't done any research on it yet BUT got to thinking about it after a few IPA's.

It's badge says Companion, guaranteed high quality and arc welder.
	

		
			
		

		
	




* All work finished before said IPA's were consumed, safety first!


----------



## hermetic (Feb 12, 2016)

Companion welders were sold by Sears and Roebuck, but I am sure there was a UK equivalent called (obviously!) a Barroweld! Cannot find any reference to it because when I type barroweld into Google, it comes up with an inane and totally incorrect list of what IT thinks I want! It is too stupid for its own good!
Phil


----------



## brino (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, that looks very faintly, distantly familiar.......I wonder if my Dad had one, or maybe his Dad.......hmm, I'll have to ask......
-brino


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 12, 2016)

I've seen a bunch of machines but not that one.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 12, 2016)

And what do you think the chances of this being asbestos are?!


----------



## hermetic (Feb 13, 2016)

pretty high!, but although it was common to bind terminations in high temperature areas with "asbestos string"  it is more likely that the cable filler is cotton. simple test, set light to it, cotton will burn, asbestos will not!   asbestos is only dangerous if you inhale the dust from friable dry asbestos, or drill/saw/grind it. not nice stuff, but the dangers are greatly overstated unless you work with it constantly, or in a building where the dust is in the atmosphere.


----------



## stupoty (Feb 13, 2016)

TommyD said:


> And what do you think the chances of this being asbestos are?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like hermetic says, quite high, Most of the asbestos i see in electricals is the brown woven sleeving and insulation sheeting, my leblond switch box had some squares of it, my saw motor that ive just popped open has the sleaving.

Haddn't thoughht of asbestos string before might try burning some.

I'm getting the motor rewound any how but somthing like a motor is going to move the dust around much much more.

If it's asbestos just on the cable I might be tempted to change it out but maybe messing with it produces more dust mess than leaving it their.

Stuart


----------



## TommyD (Feb 13, 2016)

Some burns and some doesn't. The outside wrapping is probably cotton, the wrapping around the wires doesn't.

It's amazing how many things asbestos was used in back in the day. I know one guy that has a constant hack from using it in the shipyard when he was a young man.


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 14, 2016)

I think its a cool old welder. First I have seen pics of. You got me excited when I saw Salem then Connecticut kinda ruined it for me. Though I would just run over and have a look. Thanks...Bob


----------



## TommyD (Feb 14, 2016)

Howdy fellow Salemite!


Yeah, there are a couple of Salem's out there, that is the first I've heard of one in Ohio.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 14, 2016)

Similar one is shown in this 1941 Sears catalog without the "wheelbarrow handles" and no vents on the top it's shown around page 38:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/4393.pdf

Same thing shows up in the 1942 Sears catalog.

By 1948 that style seems to have disappeared from the Sears catalogs.


----------



## brino (Feb 14, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> Similar one is shown in this 1941 Sears catalog without the "wheelbarrow handles" and no vents on the top it's shown around page 38



69 cents for 5 pounds of arc welding rod or $2.95 for 25 pounds....sign me up!
I guess I'd better spend more effort on that time machine.
-brino


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 14, 2016)

TommyD,
Thanks for showing that welder. Many old welders had very cool designs. I've often wondered why there isn't as much interest in restoring them as other machines and tools.

Edit: Please don't take this in a bad way, but did you do an ohm test before plugging it in?


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 14, 2016)

Cool old catalog. Even the Atlas/Craftsman and the AA/Craftsman metal lathes of the day...Bob


----------



## TommyD (Feb 15, 2016)

Never thought of ohm testing it, I'm a plug and play type of guy with lots of clean undies should something unexpected happen.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 15, 2016)

CluelessNewB said:


> Similar one is shown in this 1941 Sears catalog without the "wheelbarrow handles" and no vents on the top it's shown around page 38:
> http://www.vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/4393.pdf
> 
> Same thing shows up in the 1942 Sears catalog.
> ...




Thanks for the link, the prices of the equipment and it's quality will never be seen again. Pity.

I THINK mine might be older, with the vents in the top. When I took the lid off I noticed something like varnish had drooled through the louvers and onto the transformer. I bet after a couple of occurrances like this, reported back to the manufacturer, initiated a change in the top.


----------



## brino (Feb 15, 2016)

Actually old transformers used to be dipped in varnish after winding. It stopped windings from moving around to stop both chaffing and movement induced hum.
could that be what you see?

-brino-


----------



## TommyD (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't think so, there is about a 1/4 hardened drop under the hood and under it is a hardened puddle of whatever it was. I'm not touching it, it has worked fine like this the 25 years I have had it, I have PLENTY more chores before I indulge in make-work for myself.


----------



## Deerslayer (Feb 15, 2016)

Never seen that particular one but my experience is its really hard to beat an old transformer welder they just run a better arc IMHO and the duty cycle is damn near as long as you wanna weld. I have an old Lincoln tombstone AC/DC and it welds great, leave it off a year at a time turn the knob and fire it up no complicated electronics like the inverters of today.


----------



## modela (Feb 16, 2016)

My dad had a welder that he built from transformers he acquired many years ago.  The transformers were used in a Hollywood movie studio. 

It had two levers with no markings and he was the only one who seemed to figure it out.  Fortunately, we also had an Onan powered Miller welder that my brother and I were glad to roll outside to avoid being periodically shocked by the malicious machine.


----------

